# My USB is Write Protected



## alvin_ortiz (May 6, 2008)

Hi guys,

i have a USB flash drive which is write protected. I have already tried the lo profile format and repair tools bit it says no usb drive found eventhough it is read in mycomputer.


----------



## alvin_ortiz (May 6, 2008)

Any feed back on this guys?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

look for a slider switch on it to unlock it


----------



## Xyfer117 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi there,

I found this guide on how to format a flash drive on another website.

* Start Menu -> Run -> type ‘regedit’ (without the quotes) -> Hit Enter !
* Now take a backup of your registry, incase something goes wrong:
Right Click on ‘My Computer’ -> ‘Export’ > save it on the Desktop.
* Now Browse through these tabs:
My Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\StorageDevicePolicies
* Double click on the string ‘WriteProtect’ and change the ‘Value Data’ box to ‘0’
* On Toolbar, Click on File -> Export -> Save it anywhere with any name like ‘WriteProtection01.reg’ or anything.
* You need to repeat the step 3 - step 5 with every string on folder named ‘ControlSet***’ (* = any Digit, i.e. 001, 002) - that is, instead of currentcontrolset, repeat the steps for folders controlset***
For Example :
My Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\StorageDevicePolicies
- Again export it on same directory as before, named as ‘WriteProtection0**.reg’

Note : These exports are just incase you need to revert the changes in your registry, to revert, just double click on the *.reg file, and click yes when it prompts.

Hope this helps.

Just in case, here's the website I got it from http://www.pegor.com/tutorials-how-to/mics-tutorials/how-to-remove-write-protection-from-usb-drive

According to the comments it works for some people but not for others. (Maybe the other can't follow instructions :wink:

Hope this helps.


----------



## Johninwa (Dec 31, 2007)

Registry Hack to Disable Writing to USB Drives
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/registry-hack-to-disable-writing-to-usb-drives/
Since Windows XP SP2, you can disable writing to USB devices altogether using a simple registry hack. 
You can also just download one of the following registry tweaks to enable or disable writing to USB drives.
Enable USB Write
http://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/EnableUSBWrite.zip
Disable USB Write
http://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/DisableUSBWrite.zip
Once you use the registry hack, you will have to reboot for the changes to take effect. One should also note that if you are using this trick, you should make sure that the users are not administrators on the computer, because they could easily change this setting back.
This works on Windows Vista as well.

HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool
http://en.kioskea.net/telecharger/telecharger-127-hp-usb-disk-storage-format-tool
http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-22_11-5928902.html
http://www.dane-elec.fr/scripts/hom...ates/TPL_ADV_FAQ_01.asp?P=336&L=EN&SYNC=YES#7


----------

